# Hip to Ankle xray



## SHoltzenCPC (May 15, 2012)

What CPT code would I use for a hip to ankle xray?  The entire leg is included.  Thanks.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 16, 2012)

73592 - if the patient is infant. if not- unlisted cpt  76499 or query the physician .


----------

